# Hermoso (hombre).



## Deidelia.

Hola.
A raiz de este hilo, me surgió la duda de qué tan usual es calificar o llamar a un hombre _'hermoso'_, en nuestros paises de habla hispana.
En México, yo sí lo uso y lo oigo, inclusive también _'hermosísimo_', para referirnos a un hombre, ya sea por su atractivo o por su forma de ser o por ambos.

¿En sus paises se usa de esta forma?

Gracias por las respuestas.

*Edito: (También me interesa el punto de vista masculino, gracias).*

D


----------



## Fara

Sí, en Argentina se suele usar bastante.


----------



## Calambur

Sí, yo también lo he oído y soy muy capaz de usarlo (es más, inclusive soy capaz de decir que _Tal_ es _*un bomboncito*_ -aunque me parece que los más jóvenes usan términos menos 'delicados'-.


----------



## ManPaisa

En Colombia también se usa.


----------



## Pinairun

Por aquí solemos decir _guapo_, guapo por fuera y por dentro.

También decimos _atractivo_, _tío estupendo_, pero _hermoso_... como que no.


----------



## ManPaisa

Pinairun said:


> Por aquí solemos decir _guapo_, guapo por fuera y por dentro.
> 
> También decimos _atractivo_, _tío estupendo_, pero _hermoso_... como que no.



Para mí, _atractivo_ es mucho menos que _hermoso_.  Y _estupendo_ se refiere a muchas cosas --personalidad, actitud entre ellas-- y no sólo a lo físico.  Un hombre puede ser estupendo sin ser hermoso, y ni siquiera atractivo.


----------



## Lobhito

Acá en Chile no es tan común, suelo escuchar más bien los términos bello o bonito para referirse a un hombre.


----------



## dexterciyo

Por aquí tampoco es tan común decir que es _hermoso_. Para un hombre decimos que es _guapo_, _lindo_, _bonito_, _atractivo_... Decir _hermoso_ sonaría meloso, y hasta «poético».


----------



## ErOtto

dexterciyo said:


> ...Decir _hermoso_ sonaría meloso, y hasta «poético».


 
Me parece que en España el último "hermoso" fue Felipe, esposo de Juana la Loca. 

Como ya han dicho pina y dexterciyo, lo que más se usa es guapo... y luego está la categoría en la que nos encontramos solo algunos hombres... los _tíos buenos _

Como ya escribió R. J. Sender en las Tesis de Nancy...



> Me suceden cosas raras con demasiada fre&shy;cuencia. Y no se puede decir que los hombres sean descorteses, no. Al contrario, se preocupan del color de mi pelo y hasta de mi salud. En la puerta del café hay siempre gente joven, y cuan&shy;do vuelvo a casa veo que alguno me mira y dice «Está buena.»  Yo no puedo menos de agradecer&shy;les con una sonrisa su preocupación por mi sa&shy;lud. Son muy amables, pero no los entiendo. A veces se ruborizan sin motivo. O se ponen páli&shy;dos. Sobre todo cuando les pregunto cosas de gramática


 
Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## Ibermanolo

Aquí los únicos humanos que están hermosos son los bebés y se utiliza más como sinónimo de sanote, lustroso que de guapo propiamente dicho.


----------



## Jellby

El hombre y el oso, cuanto más feo más hermoso.

Aparte de eso, lo que dicen Ibermanolo y ErOtto


----------



## ManPaisa

Jellby said:


> El hombre y el oso, cuanto más feo más hermoso*s*.


Cuidado con las concordancias, Jelly.


----------



## dexterciyo

ManPaisa said:


> Cuidado con las concordancias, Jelly.
> 
> El hombre y el oso, cuanto más feo más hermoso*s*.



Cuidado con las concordancias:

El hombre y el oso, cuanto más feo*s*, más hermosos.


----------



## ManPaisa

dexterciyo said:


> Cuidado con las concordancias:
> 
> El hombre y el oso, cuanto más feo*s*, más hermosos.


----------



## Jellby

ManPaisa said:


> Cuidado con las concordancias, Jell*b*y.



Y cuidado con mi "b", que uno no es de piedra, pero tampoco de gelatina 

En rigor gramatical, tienes razón, debería ir en plural, pero el dicho va en singular, creo yo. Imagino que debe entenderse como: "lo siguiente es válido para el hombre y para el oso: cuanto más feo, más hermoso".


----------



## ManPaisa

Jellby said:


> Y cuidado con mi "b", que uno no es de piedra, pero tampoco de gelatina
> 
> En rigor gramatical, tienes razón, debería ir en plural, pero el dicho va en singular, creo yo. Imagino que debe entenderse como: "lo siguiente es válido para el hombre y para el oso: cuanto más feo, más hermoso".


 

Es que el dicho por aquí es: "_El hombre, *como* el oso, cuanto más feo más hermoso_".

Me suena muy extraño con la conjunción *y.*  Le falta métrica y concordancia gramatical.


----------



## Betildus

Lobhito said:


> Acá en Chile no es tan común, suelo escuchar más bien los términos bello o bonito para referirse a un hombre.


Concuerdo con Lobhito pero en general es más usado: "*un hombre muy buenmozo*".
En lo personal, no uso el "bello" pero sí "bonito": *Los hombre bonitos no me gustan porque tienen rasgos muy finos, como de mujer*.
En forma coloquial se dice: "*el mino weno*".


----------



## la_machy

¿O sea que si me gusta un chileno y le quisiera decir '¡*Hola, hermoso*!, mejor le digo '¡_Hola, *mino weno*!?_
Interesante


Saludos


----------



## Betildus

Lobhito said:


> Acá en Chile no es tan común, suelo escuchar más bien los términos bello o bonito para referirse a un hombre.


 


la_machy said:


> ¿O sea que si me gusta un chileno y le quisiera decir '¡*Hola, hermoso*!, mejor le digo '¡_Hola, *mino weno*!?_
> Interesante
> 
> 
> Saludos


 No, eso es cuando hablamos entre mujeres.
A un hombre si le quieres decir un piropo, debe ser: "¡Hola guapo!"...pero el hombre chileno no está acostumbrado a ello y te mirará feo así que mejor no lo hagas.


----------



## la_machy

Betildus said:


> No, eso es cuando hablamos entre mujeres.
> A un hombre si le quieres decir un piropo, debe ser: "¡Hola guapo!"...pero el hombre chileno no está acostumbrado a ello y te mirará feo así que mejor no lo hagas.


 
¿De plano?
Entonces no lo haré. En todo caso, usaré mi mexicano, _*¡Hola, Hermoso!*_ 

Saludos


----------



## Flumen

A título de curiosidad. 
En España también usamos el calificativo _majo_. Es una palabra muy castiza, que puede implicar belleza física y espiritual a la vez, o alguna de las dos cosas por separado. 
Aquí es  frecuente decir _¡hola, majo!_, o _es un chico muy majo_. Por supuesto, se aplica también a las mujeres (maja).
Una persona _maja_ es una persona guapa, o que nos cae bien, o las dos cosas. 
Saludos.


----------



## Ibermanolo

Yo creo que majo no suele referirse a belleza física sino que se usa más para señalar que alguien es simpático, buena persona...


----------



## Jellby

Ibermanolo said:


> Yo creo que majo no suele referirse a belleza física sino que se usa más para señalar que alguien es simpático, buena persona...



Es más, siendo cínicos "majo" viene a significar "feo". Por ejemplo en esta conversación:

Ana: Esta noche te presentaré a mi primo Paco
Luisa: ¿Cómo es?
Ana: Es majo

¿Alguien duda de que el primo Paco es más bien feúcho?


----------



## Vampiro

Betildus said:


> A un hombre si le quieres decir un piropo, debe ser: "¡Hola guapo!"...pero el hombre chileno no está acostumbrado a ello y te mirará feo así que mejor no lo hagas.






Jellby said:


> Es más, siendo cínicos "majo" viene a significar "feo". Por ejemplo en esta conversación:
> 
> Ana: Esta noche te presentaré a mi primo Paco
> Luisa: ¿Cómo es?
> Ana: Es majo
> 
> ¿Alguien duda de que el primo Paco es más bien feúcho?


Pero la maja desnuda no me parece feucha... es más, yo diría que está muy bien.

_


----------



## Polizón

Por acá dirían que es guapo. Las mujeres tal vez dirían que es bonito (hermoso no lo he escuchado ni de mujeres), pero los varones nunca diríamos eso. A lo mucho mencionas que fulanito tiene "su piedra"/"su pepa".

Saludos.


----------



## HUMBERT0

Si es que escuchas algo entre los compas, escucharías algo así: Pos el [_inserte mínimo uno o varios insultos como pinche, güey, etc_.] es *carita.* 
Pero ya saben lo que dicen, “verbo mata carita y dinero mata a los dos”.


----------



## El Cubano

hola por aca en Cuba se utiliza ese termino pero ahora se esta muy de moda el llamar a los *hombres bonitos* de otra forma, aca se les llama tanto a los hombres como a las mujeres bonitas: Manguito
ejemplo: el es un manguito
ella es un manguito


----------



## ToñoTorreón

HUMBERT0 said:


> Si es que escuchas algo entre los compas, escucharías algo así: Pos el [_inserte mínimo uno o varios insultos como pinche, güey, etc_.] es *carita.*
> Pero ya saben lo que dicen, “verbo mata carita y dinero mata a los dos”.


 
Por acá el que mata a todos es el talón.


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

Acá también las mujeres utilizan "hermoso" para los hombres. Les pongo algunas palabras que he escuchado decir a mis amigas. 

Un tipo es:

lindo, lindote
bello
hermoso
churro, churrísimo
buenote
un papacito, un papazote
Cuando los hombres deben hacer un cumplido a otro hombre utilizan expresiones como:

Un tipo es:

bien
bien plantado
Lo de "guapo" o "buen mozo" no es común, pero suena más a algo que diría un hombre de otro hombre.


----------



## Deidelia.

Gracias a todas las hermosas, y en especial a los _*hermosos*_, por sus respuestas.

D


----------



## Vampiro

Deidelia. said:


> Gracias a todas las hermosas, y en especial a los _*hermosos*_, por sus respuestas.


De nada, de nada...

_


----------



## la_machy

> Quote:
> Originalmente publicado por *Deidelia.*
> Gracias a todas las hermosas, y en especial a los _*hermosos*_, por sus respuestas.





Vampiro said:


> De nada, de nada...
> 
> _


 
Entonces sí hay un chileno que le gusta que le digan _*hermoso*_ ( y no mira feo, creo yo).
**

Saludos


----------

